# strange bump under wing [helpppppp]



## darkprince (Jan 10, 2014)

hi all hope you'r all well and healthy

my bird had bleeding and it was a broken feather i got it out to find this


https://www.dropbox.com/s/vaqdtz56tclwrt1/20140210_170033.jpg


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*strange bump*

That looks nasty. I don't know what it is, but I would get him to a vet ASAP.
Hope all goes well.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It a feather cyst. If you do a search of this site you will find past postings with info.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

It definitely looks like a feather cyst, as posted above. I've known a few birds with them


----------



## darkprince (Jan 10, 2014)

thx for the help all 

bad news is i dnt know any vet and i think there is none only animal pharmacy's

can i do something myself


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

It looks very much like a feather cyst and can only be removed surgically so no, there is nothing you can do yourself. If you try anything the area could bleed excessively and your bird could die. You really do need to see a vet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*removed surgically so no, there is nothing you can do yourself.*

Not true as to surgical removal. EITHER you or your vet can do it within a minute or two. 

It look similar to a pus filled pimple, and is emptied the same way.

What I have done in the past is lance the end of it and express (press on both sided with the fingertips ) the white latter and feather out of the follicle. NOTE: It *will* bleed so once the cyst is emptied. I put pressure on the area for a minute or two. 

OR you can have the vet do this.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I put together an illustration...


----------



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

You can find a vetenerian on the web, google them for your area.


----------



## darkprince (Jan 10, 2014)

thank you very much everyone espically *srtiels*

ill leave him for now since he bleed not so long and try to find a vet 

Q: srtiels! after the proccess is that it ? its done or it recur?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*its done or it recur?*

It, might have to be emptied again. Check the next day

The stuff that come out looks like a yucky yellow cottage cheese. The impacted feather inside needs to be removed. Use tweezer. Its folded like an accordiand and about 1/4" long. Have a piece og guaze on hans because when the impacted feather is removed it will bleed immediatly. Apply firm pressure for about 30 sec. to a minute. After I did it I put a little Neosprin on it.


----------



## darkprince (Jan 10, 2014)

thank you for all the help you provided 

ill update when i do it im a little ill myself


----------



## darkprince (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello
i'm back with good news the bump is gone i found a curled feather in it's place i just removed it


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad the problem is solved


----------



## darkprince (Jan 10, 2014)

me too  thank you


----------

